# Surley Fork



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

My ZZYZxz fork springs finally went squishy,
Is a Surly 1x1 suitable for a MTB tandem that only sees road duty 4-5 times a year.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

Surly wouldn't (last time I checked with them) endorse the 1x1 fork for tandem use. They would endorse the Instigator fork (if it's still available since they discontinued the bike) and most likely, the big dummy fork (since the dummy is rated for a 400 lb bike and rider load).

I ended up with a dirt jump fork (DMR trailblade) on my 650b tandem.

No more springs available for the ZZYZxz fork? Will it fit a 650b tire?

Plum


----------



## qajaqer99 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been advised to replace the fork on my Santana Tandem SN SE 850 CrMo Ishiwata Tubing as: "That fork will need to be changed out, as it is an investment cast fork which had a 15 year life span. This bike has not been ridden more than 250 miles in its life span of 29 years, I think it may have been made in 1982. TIA


----------



## qajaqer99 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bill McCready, Santana's owner/founder cleared it all up. My Santana Esperanza was built circa 1978 and in those years bike design did not look to the robust forks used on modern day tandems. So in a way it is a matter of opinion due to changes in design criteria. I have ridden a Motobecane Grand Jubilee thousands of miles and while not a tandem it carried full touring panniers fore and aft over Sunwapta Pass and down the coast from Portland to San Diego more than once and now is my wife's commuting bike.


----------

